# Pics of the new ND kids at two weeks



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are the kids! We're still trying to decide if we should band the boys or sell them as bucklings... I wish we could keep them ALL!! They are so much fun, so friendly (absolutely fearless) and playful! 

Click the photos to see them big:

White and Gold Male



All three kids - the boys showing off for the little girl


Little boys coming to say hello!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that last picture. Too cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me just say....AWWWWW!!! And if you weren't so far away I would have to "kidnap" the little gold buckling!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how did I miss these adorable little fellows!

~melting~


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

If I was close to you I'd buy both of the bucklings for herd sires!

GORGEOUS!!!


----------

